# ФИЛОСОФИЯ И КУЛЬТУРА > Поклонение Божествам >  Поклонение изображениям

## Евгений Жэ

Здравствуйте, уважаемые преданные !
Расскажите пожалуйста о поклонении изображениям Кришны.
На сколько я знаю такое поклонение более простое чем "трехмерным" Божествам.
пожалуйста опишите поподробнее.
или дайте ссылочку где почитать можно

----------


## Sankarshana das

Харе Кришна!!! Вот , что я нашёл для Вас Евгений : 

*Стандарт домашнего алтаря
*
 В семейном храме Господу и Его чистым преданным можно поклоняться в форме изображений. Очень часто Шрила Прабхупада просил своих учеников поклоняться изображению Панча-таттвы (Господь Чайтанья с четырьмя Его спутниками) вместе с изображениями духовных учителей.

Поклонение изображениям отличается от поклонения трехмерным Божествам лишь некоторыми особенностями. Хотя невозможно одевать и украшать Господа в форме изображения, но предлагать изображению бхогу, проводить арати, киртан и кланяться можно так же, как это делается при поклонении трехмерной форме Господа.

Алтарь и изображения всегда должны содержаться в чистоте. Изображения можно украшать гирляндами или класть перед ними цветы.

Когда преданные приобретут опыт в поклонении изображениям, можно установить Божества. Высокий уровень поклонения Божеству может быть принят только по указанию гуру-вайшнава. Если у поклоняющегося есть преданность, то поклонение Господу в форме изображения ничуть не ниже, чем поклонение Господу в форме Его Божества, изготовленного из дерева, камня или металла. Ввиду своей сложности поклонение Божеству, как правило, разрешается тем, кто зарекомендовал себя как строгий вайшнав в течение долгого периода времени.

На стандартном домашнем алтаре должны быть следующие изображения:
Изображения Панча-таттвы (или фотографии храмовых Божеств Гаура-Нитай).
Изображение ачарьи-основателя ИСККОН А.Ч. Бхактиведанты Свами Прабхупады.
Изображение Бхактисиддханты Сарасвати Тхакура.
Изображение Гауракишора Даса Бабаджи.
Изображение Бхактивинода Тхакура.
Изображение шести Госвами Вриндавана.
Изображение Господа Нрисимхадева (преданные поклоняются этой форме Господа, поскольку Он защищает их от демонов и беспокойств и помогает преданным уничтожить демонические желания в сердце).
Изображение своего гуру.

Также важно знать, что изображения тех, кто находится выше в духовной иерархии, не должны ставиться ниже тех, кто им поклоняется.

Алтарь может быть изготовлен из дерева и других материалов. Размер алтаря должен быть таким, чтобы можно было правильно и красиво разместить на нем все изображения. Слева и немного спереди от алтаря должен быть небольшой столик около метра высотой. Для предложения пищи можно использовать низкий столик около 30 см. высотой. Также нужна асана (небольшой коврик) из травы куша или ткани, чтобы сидеть или стоять на нем, предлагая прасад или проводя пуджу.

Рад Вам послужить.
 Санкаршана дас

----------


## Враджендра Кумар дас

> Изображение своего гуру.


Насколько я помню, согласно резолюции Джи-Би-Си за 1999 год, изображение своего гуру не ставят на алтарь. Его ставят на время пуджи и подношения либо на столик, где стоят параферналии для пуджи, либо где-то рядом с алтарем или у основания алтаря, но ниже уровня парампары, установленной на алтаре.

----------


## Sankarshana das

Харе Кришна!!! Большое спасибо Враджендра Кумар прабху за важно дополнения.

http://sulo-cana.narod.ru/altar2.jpg

----------


## Евгений

> Изображение шести Госвами Вриндавана.


 А если на изображении только двое Госвами? Шри Рупа Госвами и Шри Санатана Госвами, из новой Бхагавад-гиты. Так можно?

----------


## Враджендра Кумар дас

Двое лучше, чем ни одного.

----------


## Veda Priya dd

> Насколько я помню, согласно резолюции Джи-Би-Си за 1999 год, изображение своего гуру не ставят на алтарь. Его ставят на время пуджи и подношения либо на столик, где стоят параферналии для пуджи, либо где-то рядом с алтарем или у основания алтаря, но ниже уровня парампары, установленной на алтаре.


Насколько я помню, это касается только алтаря в храме (проповедническом центре). Дома - можно.

----------


## Враджендра Кумар дас

> Насколько я помню, это касается только алтаря в храме (проповедническом центре). Дома - можно.


У меня сейчас нет под рукой точного текста этой резолюции и я не помню всех деталей. Но у меня не осталось впечатления, что там было написано про то, что "дома можно". Скорее всего про "дома" там вообще ничего не написано. В принципе, дома можно все, т.к. дома мы сами принимаем резолюции о том, как нам жить и Кришне служить. GBC в наши дома не вхожи, только в храмы.

----------


## Враджендра Кумар дас

Вот резолюции по этой теме с последними исправлениями:

D. ISKCON law 6.4.8.3 now reads: "A pujari who is not initiated by Srila Prabhupada shall keep the picture of his guru on the altar while offering arati. The picture must be substantially smaller than those of the predecessor acaryas in disciplic succession, or, if not substantially smaller, be placed on a lower level. After the arati, the picture should be removed from the altar."

It shall be amended to read: "ISKCON devotees shall offer arati and bhoga to Lord Krishna through both their diksa or siksa guru and Srila Prabhupada as their preeminent siksa guru. A temple pujari shall keep a smaller picture of his diksa guru on the arati tray or table instead of on the altar, and remove it after the arati. Subsequent generations of devotees shall continue in the same manner of respecting both their own diksa or siksa guru and Srila Prabhupada.

"ISKCON temple resident members may keep photographs of ISKCON diksa or siksa gurus privately in their ashram quarters but are not to display them publicly on ISKCON premises. Promoting occasional special preaching events may be an exception. Disciples of ISKCON diksa and siksa gurus should not wear or publicly display guru t-shirts, posters, bead-bag buttons, athletic caps, etc. (other than Srila Prabhupada)."

Здесь нигде не проводится различия между домашним и храмовым алтарем. В резолюции до 1999 года говорилось, что ученики могут ставить изображение своего дикша-гуру на алтарь, но это изображение должно быть заметно меньше или должно стоять ниже парампары. После пуджи изображение нужно убрать. В исправленном виде резолюции 1999 говорится о том, что пуджари на время пуджи должен ставить фото своего дикша-гуру на пуджарском подносе или на столике, а не на алтаре и должен убирать это фото после арати. О том, чтобы хранить фото своего дикша-гуру на алтаре постоянно тут не сказано.

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

> Здесь нигде не проводится различия между домашним и храмовым алтарем.


Разве тут не сказано именно о храмовом алтаре?
"A *temple* pujari shall keep a smaller picture of his diksa guru on the arati tray or table instead of on the altar, and remove it after the arati. "
"ISKCON *temple* resident members may keep photographs of ISKCON diksa or siksa gurus privately in their ashram quarters but are not to display them *publicly* on ISKCON premises."

----------


## Враджендра Кумар дас

Да, в тексте сказано о храмовом алтаре. И нигде не сказано о том, что на домашнем алтаре должно быть как-то иначе. Поэтому я и написал, что в этой резолюции не проводится различия между домашним и храмовым алтарем. И отсюда каждый сделает свой вывод. Кто-то подумает, что раз о домашнем алтаре ничего не сказано, значит можно устраивать все по своему усмотрению. А кто-то подумает, что раз специально о домашнем алтере ничего не сказано, значит, к нему относятся те же правила.

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

Как я понимаю смысл этого правила - если программа публичная, то фото своего гуру на алтаре не должно быть, т.к. ему не все присутствующие поклоняются как гуру. А дома пуджари всегда один и тот же, поэтому фотографию своего гуру он может не убирать.

----------


## Враджендра Кумар дас

Да, выше я и написал, что кто-то истолкует это правило именно так, поскольку нет конеретных упоминаний о домашнем алтаре. Но другие считают, что общие правила (см. резолюцию) относятся к любому алтарю. Учитывая, что резолюция появилась в контексте конкретных исторических событий, заставивших GBC пересмотреть стандарты поклонения нынешним гуру, то лично я сделал для себя именно такие выводы.

----------


## Premanjana devi dasi

часто я вижу на алтарях такую картину : стоит фото гуру но почему-то  только до пояса или до плеч ... спрашиваю почему так вышло а мне отвечают  что у такого-то ...даса тоже так стоит это конечно железный аргумент (только не для меня) что делать с такой "модой" ?

----------


## Veda Priya dd

А что можно сделать? Это неправильно - все без исключения изображения на алтаре должны быть "в полный рост" - иначе как проводить поклонение?

----------


## Инна

Друзья!
недавно списывалась с одной девушкой по поводу покупки диска поклонения Богине Лакшми.
так вот она предложила мне приобрести изображение Бога за определенную сумму. при этом это изображение освятил ее гуру. вообще-то это нормально? а то я как-то удивилась слегка.

----------


## Premanjana devi dasi

Бог не приходит к тому кто Его продаёт

----------


## Махабхарата дас

> Друзья!
> недавно списывалась с одной девушкой по поводу покупки диска поклонения Богине Лакшми.
> так вот она предложила мне приобрести изображение Бога за определенную сумму. при этом это изображение освятил ее гуру. вообще-то это нормально? а то я как-то удивилась слегка.


Это НОРМАЛЬНО. Вам предложили купить изображение. Это все равно, что поехать на Лой-базар и купить божества.




> Бог не приходит к тому кто Его продаёт


Мда? Скажите это мурти-валам во Вриндаване или Джайпуре.

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

> Друзья!
> недавно списывалась с одной девушкой по поводу покупки диска поклонения Богине Лакшми.
> так вот она предложила мне приобрести изображение Бога за определенную сумму. при этом это изображение освятил ее гуру. вообще-то это нормально? а то я как-то удивилась слегка.


 Процесс вашего поклонения Господу как арча-виграхе (т.е. Божествам, мурти, трехмерным изображениям Господа Чайтаньи и Нитьянанды или Радхарани и Кришны, которые могут быть из мрамора, металла или дерева) должен благословить именно ваш гуру, а не чей-то. Он должен знать о том, что вы поклоняетесь Божествам, поскольку гуру раскрывает отношения с Богом, обучает процессу поклонения.

А при поклонении двумерным изображениям Гаудия-вайшнавы вовсе не устраивают специальных благословений изображений.  Достаточно просто сделать алтарь по правилам сампрадайи и начать поклонение.

----------


## Инна

спасибо за ответы. примерно поняла. просто цена достаточно высокая - поэтому и хотелось знать, обязательно ли покупать так или можно по-другому.

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

В нашей парампаре вначале мы поклоняемся двумерным изображениям. Изображения на бумаге совсем недорогие и их специально не освящают, поскольку сам процесс воспевания Харе Кришна маха-мантры освещает все - и место поклонения, и вас. 

А вот чтобы перейти на поклонение Божествам (преданные нашей парампары поклоняются дома Гауре-Нитаю, Радха-Кришне) вам сначала нужно получить разрешение своего гуру, поскольку поклонение Божествам - это серьезно и требует определенного духовного уровня, стабильности в воспевании святого Имени. Сразу, по собственной прихоти, за это не берутся. Насколько я поняла, эта девушка не из нашей сампрадайи? Иначе она бы вам это все объяснила.

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

> спасибо за ответы. примерно поняла. просто цена достаточно высокая - поэтому и хотелось знать, обязательно ли покупать так или можно по-другому.


Совсем не обязательно покупать. Если изображение Вам понравилось, можно его сфотографировать и распечатать на принтере.

Как я понял, речь идет об изображении богини Лакшми. Это просто "торговля удачей". Вам наговорят кучу рекламных слов, что это изображение принесет Вам счастье и много-много денег. Легковерные люди поддаются на такие трюки и выкладывают большие суммы за обыкновенные фотографии.

----------


## Сева

Харе Кришна!

Меня на бхакта программ учили стандартам чистоты и в принципе я эти стандарты поддерживаю, но случаются проблемы вроде запаха жаренного мяса на всю квартиру и тому подобного.

Какие божества самые милостивые и прощают все апарадхи? кого ставить на алтарь?

Ещё вопрос, в конце книг ШП пишут что на алтаре должен быть ШП, Гаура Нитай и Кришна. Достаточно ли только ШП и Гаура Нитай, или Кришна тоже обязателен?


Прошу АВТОРИТЕТНЫЙ ответ, так как спекулировать умею и сам. (простите)

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

Вот книга Бхакти Викаши Свами "Первые шаги к Кришне", там на стр.46-48 как раз подробно рассказывается, каким должен быть алтарь дома.
http://zalil.ru/31604145

----------


## Vishnu-bhakta

Ну Шри Шри Гаура Нитай самые самые милостивые, это известно всем))) Они прощают все апарадхи если они совершены нечаянно при условии искренней к Ним любви.

----------


## Susila dasi

И ещё хорошо бы знать, кто они такие и  так далее.

----------


## Vishnu-bhakta

Ну уж кто такие Гаура-Нитай думаю известно всем на этом форуме))

----------


## Митрий

1. Распространяются ли сева-апарадхи на домашнее поклонение, когда нет Мурти, а просто пища предлагается изображению Панча-Таттвы?

2. Что значит "Не касаться женщины во время месячных"? В чем глубинный смысл этой апарадхи, что происходит, чем она вредит? Распространяется ли совершение этой апарадхи на поклонение изображению или только на поклонение Мурти?

----------


## Radesa das

стандарт поклонения изображению ниже чем Божеству. и стандарты чистоты тоже ниже. 
это правило рапространяется на пуджари грихастх и ванапрастх, которые находятся в непосредственном контакте со своей женой. брахмачари и санньяси не касаются женщин так или иначе. смысл запрета в том, что тело, после посещения туалета или во время периодов(это слово корректнее) становится нечистым. но после туалета можно принять душ и очистить тело, а во время другого приходится просто ждать когда это пройдет и ходить с "грязным" телом. поэтому женщины не могут выполнять пуджу в течении этого времени, а если пуджари случайно притронется к своей жене он должен сменить одежды и принять омовение.

----------


## Антон Подстрешный

> смысл запрета в том, что тело, после посещения туалета или во время периодов(это слово корректнее) становится нечистым.


Кришна создал человека и, если он его наделил к примеру, "месячными", то в этом есть смысл и смысл не отрицательный.

----------


## Гокуланатх дас

> Кришна создал человека и, если он его наделил к примеру, "месячными", то в этом есть смысл и смысл не отрицательный.


При чем тут отрицательный? Месячные имеют определенный смысл для физиологии женского тела, но речь то идет о поклонении Божествам, и там есть стандарты чистоты.

----------


## Махабхарата дас

> поэтому женщины не могут выполнять пуджу в течении этого времени,.


Не совсем верно. Вообще-то могут, но только в крайних случаях, когда больше никого нет, кто мог бы выполнять служение. Женщина должна совершить омовение, и в течение где-то двух-трех часов она считается чистой. Фактического осквернения можно избежать, применяя современные средства гигиены.




> стандарт поклонения изображению ниже чем Божеству. и стандарты чистоты тоже ниже


А вот это откуда Вы взяли? Стандарты устанавливаются поклоняющимися (или самими или авторитетами) в каждом отдельном случае. Шрила Прабхупада относился к изображениям (двухмерным) не с меньшим почтением чем к трехмерным Мурти. Все в вашей голове.

----------


## Митрий

> Стандарты устанавливаются поклоняющимися (или самими или авторитетами) в каждом отдельном случае. Шрила Прабхупада относился к изображениям (двухмерным) не с меньшим почтением чем к трехмерным Мурти.


У меня двумерное изображение (рисунок Шри Панча-таттвы). Если женщина во время месячных будет готовить, и я буду подносить эту пищу Богу, ставя перед изображением, будет ли это сева-апарадхой? 

Или, например, я хожу на кухне в обуви. Тут же стоит на столе изображение Шри Панча-таттвы. Тоже сева-апарадха? А бывает, приходится громко разговаривать тут же. Тоже сева-апарадха?

----------


## Светлана )

> Кришна создал человека и, если он его наделил к примеру, "месячными", то в этом есть смысл и смысл не отрицательный.


Конечно, смысл не отрицательный, просто тело и ум очищаются от накопленной грязной энергии. В туалет человек ходит - тоже в этом нет ничего отрицательного, просто стандарты чистоты соблюдать нужно, и все хорошо.

----------


## Митрий

> Кришна создал человека и, если он его наделил к примеру, "месячными", то в этом есть смысл и смысл не отрицательный.


Все же, может ли кто-то ответить на вопросы из сообщения 6? Списком-то сева-апарадх Кришна нас тоже неслучайно наделил - не только месячными.

----------


## Гокуланатх дас

*Митрий*, а уже был ответ:



> Стандарты устанавливаются поклоняющимися (или самими или авторитетами) в каждом отдельном случае.

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

В поклонении Божествам я не смыслю. Но могу передать то, чему меня обучали старшие матаджи. Если есть возможность кому-то подменить жену на 3 дня, то это было бы идеальным. Эти 3 дня женщине лучше отдыхать, потому что и тело, и ум осквернены. Потом она моется полностью (моет волосы) и продолжает служение.

*Если нет возможности заменить женщину*, то действуем по обстоятельствам. Гуру Махарадж обучал нас, что *Гаура-Нитай* не принимают оскорблений (иначе у нас вообще не было бы шансов).

----------


## Митрий

> Митрий, а уже был ответ:    Стандарты устанавливаются поклоняющимися (или самими или авторитетами) в каждом отдельном случае.


То есть ходить в алтарной в обуви, проводить пуджу при месячных и пр. сева-апарадхи - это условности, возникающие лишь тогда, когда кто-то установит вот именно такие правила поклонения конкретному алтарю?

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

Матаджи Дхьяна Кунда говорила, что в дороге, когда нет возможности помыться или в других непредвиденных обстоятельствах надо использовать мантру для омовения в уме: http://vedaclub.com/index.php?name=p...p=view&id=3521


*манасика-снана*

Манасика-снана состоит из памятования о Господе Вишну. Ману утверждает, что лучшее из омовений это манасика-снана. Памятование о Вишну является самым могущественным средством устранения всех видов греха, как это и утверждается в Хари-бхакти-виласе:
_
(ом) апавитрах павитро ва сарвавастхам гато ‘пи ва 
йах смарет пундарикакшам са бахйабхйантарах шучих_

Чистый или нечистый, прошедший через все жизненные перипетии, если такой человек способен памятовать о лотосооком Кришне, он становится чист как внешне, так и внутренне. (Хари-бхакти-виласа 3.47; цитата из Гаруда Пураны). 

Таким образом, наряду со всеми другими видами омовения, следует принять умственное омовение, дабы обрести внутреннюю чистоту, которая дополняет чистоту внешнюю. Сущность внутренней чистоты – памятование о Верховной Личности Бога.

----------


## Radesa das

в поклонении Божествам необходим более высокий стандарт чистоты потому-что пуджари касается Их тела, переодевает Их, омывает и тд. С изображением такое служение не проводится. Мы поклоняемся Божествам чтобы развить более личностные отношения с Кришной, т.к. наши тела похожи и нам так легче Его увидеть. Мы проводим ягью и приглашаем Господа в Божество, с изображением такого ритуала нет. даже если вы захотите установить самый высокий стандарт поклонения Изображению, вы не сможете Его ни одевать, ни купать, ни укладывать. поэтому у поклонения избражению стандарты чистоты ниже-вам не приходится касаться тела Господа. Шрила Прабхупада ко всему и ко всем относился с почтением. Но, Изображению Панча-Таттвы на 26/2 авеню подносили только благовония, а прасад предлагали прямо в кастрюлях, в которых готовили. Позже, в 69 Прабхупада установил Радху-Кришну в Лос-Анджелесе и установил более строгие стандарты поклонения. До этого на 26/2 уже была фигурка Кришны, которую Прабхпада назвал Картами-Шайи и Джаганнатхи на Хейт-эшбери но стандарт оставался простым.
тело оскверняется в момент выхода субстанции из него. гигиеническими средствами зафиксировать этот момент невозможно.
выполняя стандарты поклонения мы имитируем поведение чистого преданного. все эти стандарты были записаны с их поведения. они вскакивали с постели в 4 утра и бежали к Господу чтобы прославить духовного учителя. Они омывали свое тело, считая его нечистым, они выбрасывали кокосы если случайно на них попадала пыль и тд. Но простое подражание этому ведет к автоматизму. Есть храмовые Божества-им поклоняются специально обученные люди, у них есть все условия для этого. И эти Божества-центр всех Ваишнавов. и в храме действуют строгие стандарты. там духовным учителем установленны нормы. если в храме установленно Изображене Господа, то ему поклоняются в соответствии с храмовым стандартом. а домашние Божества или Изображения следуют потом. Со временем, по мере очищения у преданного естесственным образом появится потребность в усовершенствовании себя, своего поведения слуги. оно придет по мере понимания своего положения по отношению к Кришне, Верховной Личности Бога. Оно придет совместно с любовью в Богу. Я помню, когда мне было 16 лет у меня была девушка. мы ходили гулять в парк и она приносила с собой бутерброды и компот для меня. мы садились на скамейку и она доставала мокрые салфетки, протирала себе руки и заставляла меня тщательно протирать свои перед бутербродом :smilies:  так, даже в материальном мире любовь проявляется через заботу, это происходит естесственым образом. так в домашнем поклонении мы устанавливаем свою планку в зависимости от своего отношения или уровня. полюбовно. кто-то проявляет свою любовь в чистоте, кто-то выбирает лучшие продукты на рынке, кто-то одевает красивый фартук, кто-то готовит строго по рецептам, кто-то предлагает в точно заведенное время-любовь и забота у каждого индивудума проявляется по-разному. 
конечно если больше некому предлагать или поклоняться нужно это делать в любом состоянии! мысли о том, что я недостоин или я грязный всего лишь уловка ума и ложного эго. сева-апардхи не являются серьезными оскорблениями и смываюся в процессе воспевания Святого Имени. в английском языке есть несколько слов, обозначающих слово "должен". они выражают насколько можно не делать того что запретили :smilies: 
Харе Кришна!

----------


## Гокуланатх дас

> То есть ходить в алтарной в обуви, проводить пуджу при месячных и пр. сева-апарадхи - это условности, возникающие лишь тогда, когда кто-то установит вот именно такие правила поклонения конкретному алтарю?


Есть идеальный стандарт, и есть наши возможности. Бхакти-йога отличается от, скажем, аштанга-йоги, где всё нужно делать четко по текстам, иначе результата не будет. Кришна же учитывает наши возможности и искренность. Для домашних Божеств обычно устанавливают стандарты ниже, чем для храмовых.

----------


## Митрий

Спасибо всем за ответы!

----------


## Radesa das

Есть еще момент, который я хотел бы отметить. все эти фразы о "грязности" наших тел не должны влиять на наше отношение к людям. они касаются непосредственно стандартов поклонения Божествам. мы все проходили это когда наши родители вдруг превратились в "вонючих мясоедов" наши друзья в карми наши жены в майтхунью-агару. и вместо того чтобы развивать любовь и сострадание мы развивали презрение и неприязнь. материальное тело почти всегда остается нечистым, независимо от пола. все что выходит из 9-ти врат нашего материального тела и из пор, оскверняет его. и само наличие материального тела это признак нашей роковой ошибки, нашего падения из Духовного мира. но с другой стороны тело это храм Вишну, Он пребывает в сердце каждого в виде Сверхдуши. чем меньше мы будем видеть грязь тем больше мы увидим меда. Мы увидим как мы, когда-то чистые души, обусловленны своими материальными мешками. И начнем служить всем преданным вне зависимости от их материальной или половой принадлежности. Мы называем женщин матерями. Мы не обсуждаем месячные своей матери ни с ней, ни с другими. 
Женщина-ваишнави сама осознает свое положение в этот момент и сама постарается не трогать своего мужа и держать дистанцию. А если не осознает, то ее нe надо считать грязной, надо дать ей свою любовь и заботу, это и будет нашим Сознанием Кришны.

----------


## Narayani d.d.

вот просто обожаю как пишет Radesa das прабху. столько любви, понимания, спокойствия...
хочу рассказать один случай. я как-то жила в одном храме (город и имена не буду указывать) и у меня как-раз были эти веселые дни. я пошла на чердак, чтобы вообще никому не попадаться на глаза. я чувствовала себя такой грязной, падшей, отвратительной - не передать. я считала, что мне не место не только в храме, а вообще на Земле  :smilies: )) хотелось сквозь нее провалиться. что самое интересное - на самом деле я себя так вовсе не чувствовала, но как бы это объяснить - мне казалось, что я должна себя так чувствовать. 
и вот я сижу там на чердаке в своем углу и меня находит одна матаджи. говорит: иди, там тебя главный пуджари ищет. я в шоке тихонько так спускаюсь и крадусь в алтарную. думаю - зачем я такая падшая сегодня понадобилась пуджари? а он мне такой протягивает в руки альбом с фотографиями Божеств со всего мира и давай рассказывать о Них... Кто где, истории, поклонение...
эта история меня очень поразила. оказалось, что грязь существует лишь в наших умах. от милости этого человека мое сердце тут же очистилось. я больше не чувствовала себя грязной и тд. мне было тепло, светло и радостно от милости вайшнава и Божеств. 
конечно, все вышесказанное правильно и надо соблюдать стандарты поклонения и чистоты физического тела.
только не надо с ума сходить  :smilies: )) 
грязь - она прежде всего в уме.

----------


## Светлана )

+ 100!

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

В соседней ветке Хари-канта матаджи  по теме: 




> Письмо *Шрилы Прабхупады* Амшу, Вриндаван, 13 августа 1974.
> 
> Относительно поклонения женщинами нашим Гаура-Нитай, то мы поклоняемся Господу Чайтанье в Его жизни домохозяина в то время, когда Он был со своей женой, а не как саньяси. Поэтому это нормально, что женщины делают это служение. 
> Но касательно этого, служение духовно и здесь не может быть никаких материальных обозначений. 
> В Бхагавад-гите Господь Кришна говорит: _стрийо вайшйас татха шудрас те пи джанти парам гатим._
>  Принцип таков, что тот, кто должным образом инициирован и следует правилам и предписаниям, тот может поклоняться. 
> Эту деятельность невозможно выполнять на материальной платформе.
> 
> Согласно _смарта-виддхи_, женщины не могут касаться Божества во время менструального периода, 
> ...




Отсюда: http://www.forum.krishna.ru/showthre...266#post113266

----------


## Nandini

Харе Кришна! Примите мой поклоны! Пожалуйста, помогите разобраться, как поклоняться изображению Панча-Таттвы в домашних условиях. На началнйих этапах я хочу совершать самое простое поклонение. Я слышала, что  изображению Панча-Таттвы достаточно утром предложить фрукты, и ему не обязательно предлагать блюда на обед. Пожалуйста, может кто-то подробно разяснить, как совершать поклонение изображению Панча-Таттвы  во всех деталях? Я бы хотела совершать наипростейшее поклонение на первых этапах.
Спасибо заранее!

----------


## Susila dasi

Да, предлагайте фрукты. Знаете, как? Это может быть минимальное подношение. Если у вас вообще ничего нет, или нет времени готовить - разные ситуации бывают, но всё же фрукт или сухофрукты предложить нужно будет. И обед тоже можете предлагать, только из чистых продуктов - без мяса, рыбы, яиц, без лука и чеснока.. Это Господь не любит, не нужно их предлагать..

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

Нандини спрашивает про простейшее домашнее поклонение  двумерному изображению Господа, 
Панча-Таттве. 
Стандарт поклонения трехмерным изображениям гораздо выше, вы уж не пугайте народ )
Простейшее поклонение - это предложение пищи просто всякий раз, как пищу приготовили. Нет никакого требования для Панча-Таттвы предлагать пищу по часам. Просто каждый раз, как приготовили. И по возможности украшать алтарь и проводить минимальное арати с предложением цветка, воды, огня или даже просто предложить благовоние по всем правилам.

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

Есть брошюра Бхакти Викаши Свами "Введение в философию и практику сознания Кришны" , там рассказано, как сделать дома простой алтарь и поклоняться по простому стандарту.



Под №3 - Панча-Таттва. Но вы видите, что нужно поставить еще изображения гуру-парампары, Нарасимха-девы, Радхи-Кришны. Вот немного из книги : 

http://www.forum.krishna.ru/showthread.php?t=8002

Скачать книгу можно здесь http://www.indostan.ru/biblioteka/23_1181_0.html

----------


## Susila dasi

> Нандини спрашивает про простейшее домашнее поклонение  двумерному изображению Господа, 
> Панча-Таттве. 
> Стандарт поклонения трехмерным изображениям гораздо выше, вы уж не пугайте народ )
> Простейшее поклонение - это предложение пищи просто всякий раз, как пищу приготовили. Нет никакого требования для Панча-Таттвы предлагать пищу по часам. Просто каждый раз, как приготовили. И по возможности украшать алтарь и проводить минимальное арати с предложением цветка, воды, огня или даже просто предложить благовоние по всем правилам.


Конечно, поклонение изображению может быть проще, чем Божествам. 
Нандини спрашивала о минимальном стандарте поклонения - минимальный стандарт - раз в день сделать какое-то подношение - минимум один фрукт или сухофрукты - не обязательно по часам. И то, что в течении дня готовиться. Это уже по возможности. Я об этом Нандини и ответила. Если говорить про арати - то минимальный стандарт - это предложить 2 упачары - благовоние и цветок (или огонь вместо цветка).
Пугать кого-то  - совсем не было моей целью.

----------


## Susila dasi

> Есть брошюра Бхакти Викаши Свами "Введение в философию и практику сознания Кришны" , там рассказано, как сделать дома простой алтарь и поклоняться по простому стандарту.
> 
> 
> 
> Под №3 - Панча-Таттва. Но вы видите, что нужно поставить еще изображения гуру-парампары, Нарасимха-девы, Радхи-Кришны. Вот немного из книги : 
> 
> http://www.forum.krishna.ru/showthread.php?t=8002
> 
> Скачать книгу можно здесь http://www.indostan.ru/biblioteka/23_1181_0.html


Если есть такая возможность - это просто замечательно. Если нет, то можно поставить изображение Панча-таттвы и Шрилы Прабхупады.. Для начала.. :smilies:

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

> Конечно, поклонение изображению может быть проще, чем Божествам. 
> Нандини спрашивала о минимальном стандарте поклонения - минимальный стандарт - раз в день сделать какое-то подношение - минимум один фрукт или сухофрукты - не обязательно по часам. И то, что в течении дня готовиться. Это уже по возможности. Я об этом Нандини и ответила. Если говорить про арати - то минимальный стандарт - это предложить 2 упачары - благовоние и цветок (или огонь вместо цветка).
> Пугать кого-то  - совсем не было моей целью.


А откуда про обязательный фрукт-сухофрукт? 

По-моему, минимум для Панча-таттвы - это предлагать тогда, когда готовится. Готовят каждый день и предлагают... это и есть минимум. 

А, поняла, что вы имели в виду. Это для тех, кто готовит не каждый день - надо хотя бы фрукт предложить.

----------


## Susila dasi

Опираясь на панчаратра-прадипу и рекомендации старших пуджари ИСККОн, смысл в том, чтобы делать какое-то минимальное подношение ежедневно. Фрукт-сухофрукт, каша, царский пир и т.д, что вы можете.. Для меня удобнее, как минимум, предложить раз в день фрукты, так как 2 месяца в году я нахожусь на польском туре Гурудева, а там готовить каждый день для Божеств просто невозможно. Если все 250 человек тура будут готовить на кухне для своих Божеств, то это будет катастрофа. Конечно, помимо фруктов я предлагаю всё, что готовлю в течении дня. Но если нет такой возможности, то нахожу фрукты-сухофрукты и предлагаю их Божествам. Фрукты, сухофрукты, орехи - как минимальный стандарт ежедневного подношения бхоги.

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

Где-то в "Панчаратра-Прадипе" действительно написано, что Панча-Таттве обязательно надо каждый день хотя бы что-то предлагать? Например, случай отъезда. Божеств берут с собой, проводят манаса-пуджу, но что с Панча-Таттвой?

----------


## Susila dasi

> Где-то в "Панчаратра-Прадипе" действительно написано, что Панча-Таттве обязательно надо каждый день хотя бы что-то предлагать? Например, случай отъезда. Божеств берут с собой, проводят манаса-пуджу, но что с Панча-Таттвой?


В поклонении Божествам нужно постоянство, в панчаратре в это написано, не уточняя вид Божеств. Если человек поклоняется Панча-таттве, как Божеству, то тут тоже нужно постоянство. Изображение и Божество мало чем отличаются друг от друга.  Если можно сделать манаса-пуджу Божеству, то манаса-предложение изображению Панча-татве можно тоже сделать. Воображение у человека безграничное..Можно такой пир предложить.. Манаса-пуджа - это предложение в уме..(для тех, если кто-то будет читать это сообщение и не знает, что это такое).
Всё зависит от самого преданного, чего он хочет.

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

Не увидела я ответа про Панча-таттву (может быть бегло просмотрела?) - ведь описано поклонение *Божествам* дома или в храме... Или вы и Панча-Таттву называете Божествами? В абсолютном смысле нет разницы, конечно, но в арчане есть существенные различия... Я Божествами называю арча-виграху, мурти Господа. 

Поклонение двумерным изображениям Господа ведь довольно просто само по себе, тогда как мурти Господа одевают, омывают, касаются Их тел. Преданные обретают при этом абсолютно иной духовный опыт, поэтому и отличается подход к поклонению Панча-Таттве и Божествам. Поклонение дома Панча-Таттве просто и доступно для всех, чего не скажешь про поклонение дома Божествам. Например, поклонение Панча-Таттве  не сравнивают со служением детям, когда объясняют, почему нельзя его останавливать. 

Наш духовный учитель предостерегает начинающих учеников от того, чтобы сразу браться за поклонение Божествам, делает акцент на поклонении святому имени...

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

> В Панчаратра-прадипе сказано о постоянном поклонении Божествам не уточняя, кому проводят поклонение изображению или Божеству.


"Панчаратра-прадипа. Метод поклонения Божествам в Международном Обществе Сознания Кришны"
Описана арчана - процесс поклонения арча-виграхе, трехмерным мурти...

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

Вот во "Введении..." БВКС написано: "Тому, как совершать (усложненную) пуджу, надо учиться после второй инициации. Однако даже начинающие преданные, стремящиеся ежедневно совершать несложную пуджу в домашних условиях, могут осуществить свое желание, следуя этим простым рекомендациям. Данные рекомендации предназначены тем, кто поклоняется *изображению* Господа" (далее описывается простая пуджа). А про обязательное ежедневное предложение бхоги вовсе ничего нет.

----------


## Susila dasi

Спасибо.

----------


## Susila dasi

> Вот во "Введении..." БВКС написано: "Тому, как совершать (усложненную) пуджу, надо учиться после второй инициации. Однако даже начинающие преданные, стремящиеся ежедневно совершать несложную пуджу в домашних условиях, могут осуществить свое желание, следуя этим простым рекомендациям. Данные рекомендации предназначены тем, кто поклоняется *изображению* Господа" (далее описывается простая пуджа). А про обязательное ежедневное предложение бхоги вовсе ничего нет.


Что за книга БВКС? А поняла брошюра Бхакти Викаши Свами "Введение в философию и практику сознания Кришны".

----------


## Susila dasi

> "Панчаратра-прадипа. Метод поклонения Божествам в Международном Обществе Сознания Кришны"
> Описана арчана - процесс поклонения арча-виграхе, трехмерным мурти...


Панчара-прадипа, том 1, глава 3.
Раздел "Процедуры для Поклонения Божествам дома"
Следующие упрощенные процедуры для поклонения Божествам дома, рассмотрим на примере поклонения Шри Шри Гаура-Нитай. С незначительными поправками, можно также следовать этой процедуре для поклонения другим Божествам, или для поклонения Панча-таттве на изображении. В этом разделе мы исключили детализацию процедур. Если нужно, обратитесь последней части этой главы и 4 Главе, где даны процедуры в деталях.
1. Пробуждение Божеств
2. Предложение Бхоги
Пока вы не уверены, что домашнее поклонение будет строго пунктуальным, по возможности, лучше всего сохранить регулярный график. Независимо от того, какую пищу готовите для себя и других, вы должны предлагать ее Божествам, так что количество предложений может измениться; тем не менее, следует делать определенное количество предложений в течение дня (завтрак, ленч,и обед, например), на которые сориентирована семья.
3. Ежедневное служение
Вы должны поклоняться Божествам с арати и киртаном, по крайней мере, один раз в день, предпочтительно дважды - утром и
вечером. Если возможно, Вы также должны предлагать дхупа-аратипосле полуденного предложения бхоги. ( Смотри стр.80 описание проведения арати).

----------


## Susila dasi

Спросила старших пуджари о поклонении изображению Панча-таттвы. Вот, что они мне ответили. "По идее, если человек каждый день предлагает хоть небольшое поклонение, то хоть немного бхоги он должен предлагать. Можно делать как в домашнем поклонении. А когда преданный уезжает, поставить тарелочку с сухофруктами или орешками, накрыть салфеткой. А с собой взять небольшое изображение и ему поклоняться. Не особо важно, изображение или мурти. Изображение часто применяют как приспособление для очистительной процедуры бхоги. В таком случае можно и поклонятся не каждый день, и бхогу не каждый день предлагать."

----------


## Костя

А еще уборка и чистка алтаря, для Вас, матаджи, это само собой разумеется понятно ,но очень хорошо водой с ароматическим маслом протирать алтарь. Петь бхаджаны, поклоны совершать, красиво освещать. Я не знаю по панчаратре-прадипа все именно как, но думается, что тут есть свобода для творческих проявлений.

----------


## Susila dasi

> А еще уборка и чистка алтаря, для Вас, матаджи, это само собой разумеется понятно ,но очень хорошо водой с ароматическим маслом протирать алтарь. Петь бхаджаны, поклоны совершать, красиво освещать. Я не знаю по панчаратре-прадипа все именно как, но думается, что тут есть свобода для творческих проявлений.


О, это было бы замечательно! Стандарт - всегда стандарт, а как без творчества? Можно украшать и убирать алтарь, шить одежды, делать украшения и т д..

----------


## Кавинду дас

А что есть "наша сампрадайа"?ГАУДИА-БРАХМА-ВАЙШНАВА...Там принято читать 64 круга джапы.Просто ИСККОН?Прабхупада говорил:"ИСККОН лишь инструмент.Когда необходимость в нём станет ненужной,мы отбросим его без сожаления".
Так что есть наша сампрадайа?

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

> Панчара-прадипа, том 1, глава 3 : "можно также следовать этой процедуре для поклонения другим Божествам, или для поклонения Панча-таттве на изображении".


Можно конечно, но это не обязательно при поклонении Панча-таттве. Это для тех, кто готов к такому стандарту. Обычно для начинающих преданных гуру дают самый простой стандарт, как в брошюре Бхакти Викаши Свами. У кого вкус к арчане более проявлен, конечно, идут дальше. А остальные могут вдохновляться своими перспективами  :smilies:  


Но матаджи Сушила... вы могли бы не менять, не стирать и не переставлять ответы в диалогах после того, как прошло уже несколько дней? Я например, помню, что вы ответили мне сначала:  "Спасибо" после цитаты из книжки "Введение в философию и практику сознания Кришны". Теперь стерли, и так уже несколько раз за эти дни... и поблагодарить уже даже не считаете нужным ) ну а хотя бы за то, что есть собеседник, благодаря чему разобрались в этой теме? Причем и в моих постах появилась отметка, что вы их правили - хотя в них, насколько вижу, все без изменений. 

Нормальное живое общение, как в жизни, читать гораздо интереснее - и все равно все видят, что вы правите задним числом )

----------


## Susila dasi

> Можно конечно, но это не обязательно при поклонении Панча-таттве. Это для тех, кто готов к такому стандарту. Обычно для начинающих преданных гуру дают самый простой стандарт, как в брошюре Бхакти Викаши Свами. У кого вкус к арчане более проявлен, конечно, идут дальше. А остальные могут вдохновляться своими перспективами  
> 
> 
> Но матаджи Сушила... вы могли бы не менять, не стирать и не переставлять ответы в диалогах после того, как прошло уже несколько дней? Я например, помню, что вы ответили мне сначала:  "Спасибо" после цитаты из книжки "Введение в философию и практику сознания Кришны". Теперь стерли, и так уже несколько раз за эти дни... и поблагодарить уже даже не считаете нужным ) ну а хотя бы за то, что есть собеседник, благодаря чему разобрались в этой теме? Причем и в моих постах появилась отметка, что вы их правили - хотя в них, насколько вижу, все без изменений. 
> 
> Нормальное живое общение, как в жизни, читать гораздо интереснее - и все равно все видят, что вы правите задним числом )


Простите, пожалуйста, матаджи Раджа Кумари. На самом деле вам очень благодарна, что пообщались на эту тему - хоть сама разобралась и в Панчаратру заглянула. Спасибо совсем не отменяется. Просто хотелось навести какой-то порядок в сообщениях.. Убрала свои не очень вежливые замечания или высказывания и связанные с ними ответы в ваших постах. Чтобы темы были по теме.. Извините, пожалуйста, если вас огорчила..

----------


## Susila dasi

> А что есть "наша сампрадайа"?ГАУДИА-БРАХМА-ВАЙШНАВА...Там принято читать 64 круга джапы.Просто ИСККОН?Прабхупада говорил:"ИСККОН лишь инструмент.Когда необходимость в нём станет ненужной,мы отбросим его без сожаления".
> Так что есть наша сампрадайа?


А вы это к чему написали? Совсем связи не уловила, простите..

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

Спасибо и вам, дорогая матаджи Сушила. 
Это всегда так приятно, когда на форуме благодарят друг друга )

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

Про "нашу сампрадаю" - это в связи с моим постом №21, скорее всего. 

Для Кавинду даса: 

1. Парампара наша называется Брахма-Мадхва-Гаудия-сампрадайа (основатель Господь Брахма - Мадхвачарья - Шри Кришна Чайтанйа Махапрабху).

2. Что касается 64 кругов - этот стандарт установил Шрила Бхактисиддханта Сарасвати для некоторых своих учеников, для санньяси. В то же время некоторым своим ученикам-грихастхам он позволял воспевать 4 круга или даже 1 круг. Мы в нашей парампаре в париваре (семье, или ветви) А.Ч.Бхактиведанты Свами Прабхупады, который установил для своих учеников стандарт 16 кругов. В одной сампрадайе могут быть разные Ачарьи со своими ветвями учеников и разными стандартами.

3. Если вы приводите закавыченную цитату, надо указывать, откуда она (по фолио Шрилы Прабхупады или иному источнику), иначе остается впечатление, что это вольный пересказ услышанного от кого-то. Если редкая цитата никак не обозначена, как она может быть основой для умозаключений?

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

Вот одно из писем гуру начинающему ученику (который еще не перешел в грихастха-ашрам) 


Е.С. Индрадьюмна Свами 

*Разрешение на поклонение Божествам*

Мой дорогой (имя ученика).

Пожалуйста, прими мои благословения. Вся слава Шриле Прабхупаде.

Спасибо за твое письмо.

Ты еще слишком мало времени в преданном служении, чтобы можно было начинать поклонение личным божествам. Поклонение божествам – часть нашей садханы. Однако нашей главной садханой должна быть концентрация на воспевании святых имен. Когда достигнешь большего прогресса в воспевании, тогда и обсудим твое поклонение божествам. Воспевание более важно, чем поклонение божествам. В действительности, Шрила Прабхупада говорил, что в этом веке мы совершаем арчану (поклонение божествам), чтобы очиститься для воспевания святых имен.

Старайся видеть святое имя как божество. Фактически, святое имя – это «звуковая инкарнация» Верховного Господа для этого века, как объяснил Кавирадж Госвами в “Чайтанйа-Чаритамрите”.

Отдай сердце и душу воспеванию на четках, участвуй в киртанах с преданными и распространяй святое имя другим. Сконцентрируйся на этом. Это наилучший способ прогрессировать в сознании Кришны.

Когда я написал Шриле Прабхупаде в 1974, спрашивая, можно ли мне поклоняться Гауре-Нитаю на выездной санкиртане, он ответил: «Нет. Ты совершаешь более важное служение, распространяя мои книги. Поклонение божествам будет отвлекать. Можешь поклоняться изображению Панча-Таттвы».

Другой момент: поклонение божествам требует времени, по крайней мере, часа или двух каждое утро. По правде говоря, у большинства преданных нет этого дополнительного времени. Многие сражаются, чтобы хотя бы завершить свои 16 кругов. Так что, если они привносят в свои жизни поклонение божествам, джапа страдает.

Мы можем подумать о твоем поклонении божествам, когда перейдешь в грихастха-ашрам. Тогда ответственность за поклонение может быть поделена между мужем и женой.

Итак, еще раз: пока что совершенствуй свое первое обещание духовному учителю и Кришне: совершенно воспевать святые имена Шри Кришны. Давай делать что-то одно за раз. Поклоняйся Кришне в форме Его святых имен.

Ты можешь удовлетворить свое желание начать поклонение божествам, помогая департаменту пуджари в храме, около которого живешь. Многие мои ученики так познакомились с поклонением божествам и поняли, какие серьезные обязанности оно за собой влечет.

Твой вечный доброжелатель,
Индрадьюмна Свами


http://www.travelingmonk.com/ru/5590...nie-bozhestvam

----------


## Susila dasi

Спасибо за письмо Гурудева. Теперь я поняла, почему Гурудев не разрешил мне поклоняться домашним Божествам, когда я не была замужем.

----------


## Петр Спб

Дорогие, преданные, ниже представлена схема расположения изображений на моём домашнем алтаре.
1) Правильно ли стоят изображения Радхи-Кришны, Нрисимхи и т.д.?
2) Может ли быть изображение панча-таттвы больше Радхи-Кришны и являться "главным" хотя и стоять левее Нрисимхи и Радхи-Кришныв?
3) Можно ли иметь изображение Вринды деви на алтаре, хотя живая Туласи тоже присуствует в алтарной, где оно должно правильно распологаться?

Спасибо

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

Добавление. Согласно книжке «Введение в философию и практику сознания Кришны», Радха-Кришна должны быть выше всех: 

«Домашний алтарь должен иметь следующие изображения (номера изображений соответствуют их положению на алтаре):

1. Изображения ачарьев сампрадайи:

2. Шесть Госвами Вриндавана

3. Панча-таттва (Господь Чайтанья и Его ближайшие спутники: Господь Нитьянанда, Шри Адвайта
Ачарья, Шри Гададхара Пандит, Шриваса Тхакур).

4. Господь Нрисимхадева. Преданные поклоняются этой форме Господа, потому что Господь Нрисимхадева:
а) защищает от демонов и всевозможных беспокойств, столь многочисленных в век Кали
б) помогает избавиться от укоренившихся в сердце демонических желаний

5. Радха-Кришна

б. Преданные, получившие духовное посвящение или официально принявшие прибежище у одного из гуру ИСККОН (см. главу "Гуру и духовное посвящение"), помешают на алтарь изображение своего духовного учителя.

_Следует отметить, что изображение того, кто занимает более высокое положение в духовной иерархии, нельзя помешать ниже изображений тех, кто им поклоняется. Например, изображение гуру никогда не следует ставить выше изображения Кришны.

Панча-таттва поклоняется Радха-Кришне, а им, в свою очередь, поклоняются ачарьи ученической преемственности. Поэтому изображение Панча-таттвы должно быть расположено ниже изображения Радха-Кришны, но выше портретов ачарьев сампрадайи."_

----------


## Susila dasi

И у Петра правильно, и в книжке тоже.

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

Так ведь написано, что надо соблюдать духовную иерархию: Радха-Кришна должны быть выше всех. 
А исходя из чего вы говорите, что допустимо и на одном уровне? 

Насчет величины изображения - это не так важно, главное у нас настроение.

Лично я не советую ставить фото настоящих Божеств (например, здесь майапурский Нрисимхадев) - все-таки в реале поклонение Им идет по высочайшему стандарту, Божества непрестанно меняются в одеяниях, украшении, а на фото остаются все время теми же. На домашнем алтаре предпочтительнее стандартные картины, - но это лично мое мнение.

----------


## Петр Спб

Спасибо, за ответы.



> Лично я не советую ставить фото настоящих Божеств (например, здесь майапурский Нрисимхадев)


Дома у нас стандартное изображение, это я здесь Угра-Нрисимху вставил для примера.

Хотелось бы услышать комментарий на счёт Вринды деви на алтаре. Её нужно ставить левее Панча-Таттвы (т.к. она поклоняется Радхе-Кришны в образе Махапрабху), или правее (т.к. Шри Чайтанья поклоняется возвышенным преданным Радхи-Кришны)?
Какая картина Вринды-деви является стандартной-авторитетной, не фото Божества?

----------


## Susila dasi

> Так ведь написано, что надо соблюдать духовную иерархию: Радха-Кришна должны быть выше всех. 
> А исходя из чего вы говорите, что допустимо и на одном уровне? 
> 
> Насчет величины изображения - это не так важно, главное у нас настроение.
> 
> Лично я не советую ставить фото настоящих Божеств (например, здесь майапурский Нрисимхадев) - все-таки в реале поклонение Им идет по высочайшему стандарту, Божества непрестанно меняются в одеяниях, украшении, а на фото остаются все время теми же. На домашнем алтаре предпочтительнее стандартные картины, - но это лично мое мнение.


Всё-таки Панча-таттва не обращает внимания на оскорбления, совершаемые во время поклонения. Часто такой алтарь бывает походный. Для поклонения Радха-Кришне, хоть и на изображении, уже требования другие. С Махараджем я не спорю, но в ИСККОне более распространены именно такие алтари и именно по этой причине.

----------


## Susila dasi

> Спасибо, за ответы.
> 
> Дома у нас стандартное изображение, это я здесь Угра-Нрисимху вставил для примера.
> 
> Хотелось бы услышать комментарий на счёт Вринды деви на алтаре. Её нужно ставить левее Панча-Таттвы (т.к. она поклоняется Радхе-Кришны в образе Махапрабху), или правее (т.к. Шри Чайтанья поклоняется возвышенным преданным Радхи-Кришны)?
> Какая картина Вринды-деви является стандартной-авторитетной, не фото Божества?


Вринда-Деви слева должна стоять, всё правильно. Мы соблюдаем фактическое старшинство. Например, Бхактивинода Тхакур поклоняется Радха-Кришне как Манджари, но мы же не ставим Его справа или выше Гауранги.

----------


## Susila dasi

> Спасибо, за ответы.
> 
> Дома у нас стандартное изображение, это я здесь Угра-Нрисимху вставил для примера.
> Какая картина Вринды-деви является стандартной-авторитетной, не фото Божества?


По поводу ставить изображение Божеств или фото на алтарь, нет однозначного мнения. По большому счёту, нет особой разницы рисунок это или фото. Мои записи в постах с 76 по 81 основаны на консультации со старшими пуджари ИСККОН.

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

> Мои записи в постах с 76 по 81 основаны на консультации со старшими пуджари ИСККОН.


Спасибо. И мне кажется, многим было бы интересно узнавать не только как делать, но и почему именно так, а не иначе. У западных преданных пытливый ум.  




> Всё-таки Панча-таттва не обращает внимания на оскорбления, совершаемые во время поклонения. Часто такой алтарь бывает походный. Для поклонения Радха-Кришне, хоть и на изображении, уже требования другие. С Махараджем я не спорю, но в ИСККОне более распространены именно такие алтари и именно по этой причине.


Вот почему на походном алтаре располагают  Радху-Кришну на одном уровне с Панча-Таттвой? Может быть потому, что третья полочка в дороге - роскошь?  И наверное кто-то так и напечатал в давние времена одним блоком - как видел в походных условиях. Отсюда может быть этот вариант. Но для меня, например, этот вариант алтаря не понятен. 

Если порассуждать : _мahaprabhu-sri-caitanya radha-krsna nahe anya_ - Шри Кришна Чайтанйа неотличен от Радхи-Кришны.  Но если смотреть на алтарь с точки зрения подчиненных аспектов Панча-таттвы, не относящихся к Вишну-татве, то что получается. Гададхара Пандит представляет внутреннюю энергию Господа, Шриваса Пандит - чистого преданного. Гададхара и Шриваса, хотя и включены в Панча-таттву, являются энергиями Верховного Господа, зависимыми от Него. Они не отличны от источника энергии, но проявлены иначе, чем источник, ради наслаждения трансцендентными взаимоотношениями. Весь процесс преданного служения включает трансцендентный обмен взаимоотношениями между поклоняющимся и объектом поклонения. Без обмена трансцендентными вкусами преданное служение лишено смысла.

Так что Гададхару Пандита и Шриваса Пандита на домашнем алтаре такой вариант расположения, когда они выше Радхи-Кришны, сомневаюсь, что очень радует (например так выглядит, когда Панча-Таттва крупнее Радхи-Кришны). Ведь дома – не то что в дороге, легко можно сделать, чтобы по иерархии было все правильно: энергия служения ниже, объект служения выше.

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

> С Махараджем я не спорю, но в ИСККОне более распространены именно такие алтари и именно по этой причине.


Первый раз слышу, что такие алтари более распространены ) Я всегда видела, что Радха-Кришна выше Панча-Таттвы, как вариант - прямо над Ними. Может быть имеются в виду маленькие заламинированные открытки? не обращала внимания, какое там расположение.

----------


## Susila dasi

> Вот почему на походном алтаре располагают  Радху-Кришну на одном уровне с Панча-Таттвой? Может быть потому, что третья полочка в дороге - роскошь?  И наверное кто-то так и напечатал в давние времена одним блоком - как видел в походных условиях. Отсюда может быть этот вариант. Но для меня, например, этот вариант алтаря не понятен.


Такое расположение по старшинству - от Шрилы Прабхупады к Госвами Вриндавана, от Вринда-деви (в данном случае) до Радха-Кришны. Можете выше ставить Радха-Кришну. Здесь важен как принцип старшинства, так и принцип центра.На каритнке в книге Махараджа дана нумерация по принципу старшинства. Я писала, что по этому вопросу нет единого мнения. Как вам будет угодно. У каждого человека свои условия жизни - у кого-то есть возможность на 3 уровня, а у кого-то и на один уровень не так просто всех поставить..

----------


## Susila dasi

> Спасибо. И мне кажется, многим было бы интересно узнавать не только как делать, но и почему именно так, а не иначе. У западных преданных пытливый ум.


Не поняла про западных преданных? Я не западная, если вы обо мне.. Ссылаюсь на старших пуджари для того, чтобы не заниматься плагиатом. Я на самом деле консультируюсь по разным вопросам в поклонении Божествам со старшими пуджари. Я не всё знаю и не так долго поклоняюсь Божествам, как они.

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

> Не поняла про западных преданных? Я не западная, если вы обо мне..


Что вы, не про вас ) Это про всех нас, западных учеников Шрилы Прабхупады,  мы не росли в традиции Вайшнавизма, не видели поклонение с детства и у большинства рациональный западный ум. Поэтому большинству нужно логическое объяснение -  не только *как* правильно поклоняться, но и *почему* именно так. Это я к тому, что, если можно, побольше спрашивайте у старших пуджари, чтобы они поясняли, почему именно так, если есть какое-то разногласие. И пишите всем здесь, это интересно, и как их личный опыт, и как понимание традиции. Это помогает сознательно поклоняться, а не просто потому, что "так принято"  :smilies:  




> Как вам будет угодно. У каждого человека свои условия жизни - у кого-то есть возможность на 3 уровня, а у кого-то и на один уровень не так просто всех поставить.


Конечно, но все-таки есть философское обоснование. Условия могут быть разные, но понимание философских аспектов помогает поклоняться согласно сиддханте.

----------


## Susila dasi

> А откуда про обязательный фрукт-сухофрукт? 
> 
> По-моему, минимум для Панча-таттвы - это предлагать тогда, когда готовится. Готовят каждый день и предлагают... это и есть минимум. 
> 
> А, поняла, что вы имели в виду. Это для тех, кто готовит не каждый день - надо хотя бы фрукт предложить.


Вот, нашла вчера авторитетное подтверждение. Из панчаратра-прадипы, том первый, раздел "Допустимая пища" - "Если ничего нет для подношения, можно предложить один фрукт. А если и фрукта нет, можно предложить съедобные травы. А если и это невозможно, следует предлагать чистую воду, медитируя на процесс приготовления изысканной пищи. Если же вода недоступна, предлагайте бхогу мысленно."

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

Спасибо, Сушила джи. 

Вот еще, возвращаясь к словам старших пуджари: 




> Изображение часто применяют как приспособление для процедуры очищения бхоги. 
> В таком случае можно и поклонятся не каждый день, и бхогу не каждый день предлагать."

----------


## Susila dasi

А к чему это?

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

Это к тому, что опять разногласие ) В этой цитате говорится про обязательное ежедневное подношение Панча-таттве хотя бы воды, с медитацией в уме на подношение изысканных яств, или про то, что допустимо предлагать в процессе поклонения?

----------


## Susila dasi

> Это к тому, что опять разногласие ) В этой цитате говорится про обязательное ежедневное подношение Панча-таттве хотя бы воды, с медитацией в уме на подношение изысканных яств, или про то, что допустимо предлагать в процессе поклонения?


Про обязательно для изображения Божеств - нигде не написано, так же как нигде не написано, что этого не нужно делать ежедневно. 
В поклонении Божествам важны чистота, постоянство и пунктуальность. Не помню, где в панчаратре это записано, найду - напишу. Но так сказал Индрадьюмне Свами Нрисимха Кавача прабху - министр по поклонению Божествам в ИСККОн и так говорил Шрила Прабхупада и так Он делал. Никакого противоречия нет и желания запугать новых преданных - тоже. Шрила Прабхупада сказал, что преданные, живущие рядом с Храмом должны служить Божествам там, в Храме. И лучше всего  - каждый день. Приходить на службу, выполнять какое-то посильное служение и т.д. Если нет такой возможности, например, преданный живёт далеко, то можно сделать алтарь дома и служить Божествам дома. И нигде не сказано, что служить алтарю дома постоянно нужно только тогда, когда Божества стоят, а если изображения стоят - то как хочешь. Всё зависит от того, чего преданный хочет - иметь алтарь для очищения бхоги или развивать отношения с Кришной. Поклонение Божествам (в том числе и изображению) не должно превращаться в кукольный театр - захотели поигрались, захотели в коробочку сложили. Преданные не из детского сада приходят - это вполне нормальные взрослые люди, которые с самого начала должны понимать, что такое поклонение Божествам. Чтобы потом не подкидывать Божеств под двери Храма или сложить изображения в шкаф. За это тоже приходят реакции, преданные должны это понимать. Так же как приходят реакции, если бросить ребёнка. Алтарь - это не набор картинок или куколок. Бхогу дома можно просто предлагать изображению Шрилы Прабхупады, а служить Божествам в Храме одним или несколькими видами преданного служения, записанных в "Нектаре наставлений". Преданные часто слишком торопятся с домашним поклонением, хоть и живут рядом с Храмом, а потом не знают, как избавиться от алтаря.

----------


## Susila dasi

Для информации. Раздел на форуме по поклонению Божествам был создан благодаря желанию именно тех старших пуджари, на которых я ссылаюсь. Я пишу не свои мысли или предположения на тот или иной вопрос, а то, чему я от них научилась и ещё учусь - садху,  что я слышала от своего Гуру - Гуру, и что написано в писаниях по поклонению - панчаратра-прадипа и Хари-бхакти-виласа и другие книги ИСККОн - шастры. Спасибо, что указываете на ошибки или неточности.

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

> В поклонении Божествам важны чистота, постоянство и пунктуальность. Не помню, где в панчаратре это записано, найду - напишу.


Да это всем известно, я только за. Я просто который раз пытаюсь сказать, что те, кто готовы и имеют возможность поклоняться  Божествам - и начинают Им поклоняться. Кто не готовы или не имеют возможности - поклоняются Панча-Таттве. Если бы не было никакой разницы в поклонении двумерным и трехмерным  изображениям - требовалась бы вторая инициация и для поклонения Панча-Таттве и поклоняться дома могли бы единицы. 

Требований по обязательному строгому ежедневному предложению Панча-Таттве арати или бхоги нет... Нет никаких "реакций", если один день не предложишь Панча-Таттве хотя бы фрукт или воду... 




> Всё зависит от того, чего преданный хочет - иметь алтарь для очищения бхоги или развивать отношения с Кришной.


Но ведь арчана - это только один из 9 методов преданного служения, благодаря которому можно развивать отношения с Кришной... и нет такого требования, что надо обязательно все 9 методов практиковать в совершенстве.  Также есть такое высказывание, что каништха видит Бога только в Божестве на алтаре...

----------


## Эдуард22

А вот мой алтарь и мое подношение (ежедневное) воды Шри Кришне

А как загрузить фото?

----------


## Susila dasi

> А вот мой алтарь и мое подношение (ежедневное) воды Шри Кришне
> 
> А как загрузить фото?


Нажимаете - расширенный режим, во второй строке есть иконка-фото - "Вставить изображение" и следуя инструкции, вставляйте.

----------


## Susila dasi

> Да это всем известно, я только за. Я просто который раз пытаюсь сказать, что те, кто готовы и имеют возможность поклоняться  Божествам - и начинают Им поклоняться. Кто не готовы или не имеют возможности - поклоняются Панча-Таттве. Если бы не было никакой разницы в поклонении двумерным и трехмерным  изображениям - требовалась бы вторая инициация и для поклонения Панча-Таттве и поклоняться дома могли бы единицы. 
> Требований по обязательному строгому ежедневному предложению Панча-Таттве арати или бхоги нет... Нет никаких "реакций", если один день не предложишь Панча-Таттве хотя бы фрукт или воду... 
> Но ведь арчана - это только один из 9 методов преданного служения, благодаря которому можно развивать отношения с Кришной... и нет такого требования, что надо обязательно все 9 методов практиковать в совершенстве.  Также есть такое высказывание, что каништха видит Бога только в Божестве на алтаре...


Что могу сказать - так обстоят дела на самом деле. Я сразу же вас поняла, матаджи. Просто не повезло Панча-таттве только потому, что Их нарисовали. К тётеньке Джаконде и то больший интерес - уже сколько все пытаются разгадать её чарующую улыбку и её личность, повесили портрет в Лувре и приставили охрану и каждый день пылинки сдувают. А к Господу Чайтаньи, Нитьананде, Гададхаре, Шринивасу и Адвайте Ачарье нарисованных на бумаге и называемых - Панча-таттва - внимания поменьше.. В том то и дело, что при поклонении Им стандарт может быть и не таким сложным - не обязательны инициации, все упачары и т.д., но самое простое - чистота, постоянство и какая-то пунктуальность было бы неплохо поддерживать, если уж соорудили алтарь. И не будет каких-то реакций, если что-то не сделали и т.д.. Господь  - Он же не карающий дядька на небе. Но насколько мы к Нему внимание проявляем, настолько и Он к нам..
А совершенство - это не плохо, хотя бы стремление к нему, но всё же это  - не наша цель. Из любви поклоняться Господу - это уже совершенство..

----------


## Эдуард22

http://i016.radikal.ru/1402/5b/89805f39491c.jpg
Мой скромный алтарь :smilies:  :mig:

----------


## Susila dasi

> http://i016.radikal.ru/1402/5b/89805f39491c.jpg
> Мой скромный алтарь


Интересная чёрно-белая фотография... Знаете, если у вас есть возможности, то лучше ставить алтарик в чистом месте - где никто не кушает, не поставит посуду из которой ели - может на книжную полочку? И сделать для Божеств отдельную посуду - из которой никто не кушал и не будет - может купить какую-то маленькую чашечку для воды. И поставить изображение Шрилы Прабхупады - слева, а Радху с Кришной поставить - справа.

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

> Просто не повезло Панча-таттве только потому, что Их нарисовали.


 У меня другое восприятие: Они счастливы, что благодаря гению Прабхупады созданы такие шикарные изображения, сводящие с ума огромное количество преданных - и Им поклоняется такое количество -  гораздо большее, чем поклонялись бы только Гауранге и Нитьянанде  :smilies:  

И настроение "изображение Бога = ребенок" не разделяю (особенно в случае Панча-Таттвы). 
Это раса-бхаса  :smilies: 




> И не будет каких-то реакций, если что-то не сделали и т.д.. Господь - Он же не карающий дядька на небе. Но насколько мы к Нему внимание проявляем, настолько и Он к нам.


Ну наконец-то вы это сказали, а то все - реакции да реакции )

----------


## Susila dasi

:smilies:

----------


## Hanna

У меня проблема. Большая комната, где стоят изображения и алтарь, так вот стена эта общая со спальней, где шкаф, там одежда, Шкаф прилягает к Алтарю уже со спальни.
а кровать стоит вот ногами в сторону шкафа и стены где в большой комнате Алтарь! 
Кровать не могу перевернуть, 
Алтарь тоже хорошо стоит в стеклянной двери мебели салона...
Что делать?

----------


## Эдуард22

> Интересная чёрно-белая фотография... Знаете, если у вас есть возможности, то лучше ставить алтарик в чистом месте - где никто не кушает, не поставит посуду из которой ели - может на книжную полочку? И сделать для Божеств отдельную посуду - из которой никто не кушал и не будет - может купить какую-то маленькую чашечку для воды. И поставить изображение Шрилы Прабхупады - слева, а Радху с Кришной поставить - справа.



Ну стол чистый, каждую неделю чистится :smilies: )) а вот за ним никто не есть и та чашка из нее никто не пъет кроме Кришны, но за совет чтобы купить новую и исключительно ее ставить Кришне спасибо :mig:

----------


## Susila dasi

> У меня проблема. Большая комната, где стоят изображения и алтарь, так вот стена эта общая со спальней, где шкаф, там одежда, Шкаф прилягает к Алтарю уже со спальни.
> а кровать стоит вот ногами в сторону шкафа и стены где в большой комнате Алтарь! 
> Кровать не могу перевернуть, 
> Алтарь тоже хорошо стоит в стеклянной двери мебели салона...
> Что делать?


Не могу представить визуально, как и что стоит. Можете нарисовать?
Эдуард, извини, это был вопрос для Ханны. Удалила сообщения.

----------


## Hanna

Кро  //
вать //              
и        //
ноги //
///////	

 :pooh_birth_day: 

Ш  К   А   Ф
-------------------------------------стена одна...между спальней и салоном
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
 :kirtan: 
Алтарь стеной к спальне	

 :pooh_birth_day:  смотрят на Алтарь...никак не двинуть кровать...

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

А что вы салоном называете, гостиную? 
Если кровать за стеной, к тому же через шкаф и через проход, в чем проблема? что спите ногами к алтарю?   
По моему, все нормально.  Или у вас неполная перегородка и чувство, что это одна комната? Идеально, когда стоя перед алтарем, смотришь на восток, спать тоже лучше головой на восток.

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

Ноги невежливо вытягивать перед алтарем, а у вас другой вариант. Если вам все равно не очень удобно, сделайте какой-то визуальный "стоп", что-то типа яркой полосы по стене, полу или потолку. Ну и алтарь за стеклом д.б. с занавесями.

----------


## Hanna

спасибо большое!!!! все еще покуриваю....вчера приврала....сожалею....уважаемая матаджи!!! 
стена полностью разделяет гостиную и спальню...

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

Не надо вам писать о своих аскезах на весь мир 
Общаться удобно здесь http://www.forum.krishna.ru/showthread.php?t=1675 

(попросим матаджи Сушилу потом удалить офф с форума Божеств)

----------


## Кристина Кияница

Харе Кришна, дорогие преданные! Примите мои поклоны.
Я недавно установила такой алтарь, прошу прощения, если что-то сделано не так, просто я еще неофит.
Подскажите, пожалуйста, что можно положить/ поставить на полку, как-то может украсить, чтобы не было так пусто.
Заранее спасибо!
(Извините, если качество фотографии плохое, с более хорошим качеством не получалось выставить  :doom: )

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

Вы подобрали очень хорошие изображения и правильно их расположили.
Идеально каждую картину обрамить рамочкой, убрав белые поля. 
Идеально сделать три-четыре яруса , т.е. прикрепить к заднику мини-полочки. 




Чтобы воссоздать архитектуру алтаря, можно сделать арочку, можно просто украсить задник либо, отступив от него, сделать имитацию верхнего резного обрамления, например, из картона, наклеив на него фото или рисунок.  

По бокам ставят мини-вазочки для свежих цветов, подставку для благовония, колокольчик. 
Высота полочки не позволяет зажигать свечи, но ставят еще подсвечники. 
В центре остается свободное место для посуды Кришны. 

У алтаря появится глубина, объем и будет очень красиво.

----------


## Кристина Кияница

> Вы подобрали очень хорошие изображения и правильно их расположили.
> Идеально каждую картину обрамить рамочкой, убрав белые поля. 
> Идеально сделать три-четыре яруса , т.е. прикрепить к заднику мини-полочки. 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Чтобы воссоздать архитектуру алтаря, можно сделать арочку, можно просто украсить задник либо, отступив от него, сделать имитацию верхнего резного обрамления, например, из картона, наклеив на него фото или рисунок.  
> 
> ...


Мои поклоны! Спасибо вам большое за ответ!

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi



----------

